#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ: Γιατί να ψηφίσουμε;

## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να χάσουμε τον χρόνο μας και να πάμε να ψηφίσουμε στις προσεχείς εκλογές του ΤΕΕ!

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι, προβλήματα δεν υπάρχουν και συν τοις άλλοις πήζουμε στη δουλειά τα τελευταία χρόνια και περιμένουμε μια Κυριακή να ξεκουραστούμε. Στο ΤΕΕ θα τρέχουμε;

Τα λιγοστά, ήσσονος σημασίας προβλήματα τα αντιμετωπίζουμε και μόνοι μας ή με τους επαγγελματικούς μας συλλόγους. 

Όσα δε, δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε με τον παραπάνω τρόπο, έχει αποδειχθεί στην πράξη ότι ούτε το ΤΕΕ δύναται να τα αντιμετωπίσει.

*Δυστυχώς όμως τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι!*

Τα προβλήματα υπάρχουν και μάλιστα αυξάνονται σε πλήθος και μέγεθος. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη ανάλυση περί τούτου για όποιον δεν έφυγε ακόμα στο εξωτερικό, ζει και προσπαθεί ακόμα να εργαστεί ως μηχανικός στην Ελλάδα.

Είναι δε γεγονός, ότι τα όποια σημαντικά προβλήματα του όποιου κλάδου *δεν λύνονται ατομικά παρά μόνο συλλογικά*.

Καλώς ή κακώς, *το ΤΕΕ είναι το μόνο συλλογικό όργανο όλων των μηχανικών* που έχουμε, διαθέτει τη μεγαλύτερη δύναμη άσκησης πιέσεων στους κυβερνώντες για τη λήψη αποφάσεων προς όφελος της κοινωνίας πρώτα, του κλάδου των μηχανικών έπειτα και τέλος, του καθενός από εμάς που είμαστε μέλη του.

Άρα, αν υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα, αν θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι προς το καλύτερο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να οργανωθούμε, να συμμετέχουμε στις διαδικασίες, να ψηφίσουμε και *να πάρουμε τις τύχες μας στα χέρια μας*.

Με προσευχές και ευχολόγια, χωρίς την ελάχιστη δυνατή άσκηση επιρροής που είναι η ψήφος μας, δεν κάνουμε τίποτα, αφήνουμε τους άλλους να αποφασίζουν για εμάς χωρίς εμάς.


Οι εκλογές του ΤΕΕ είναι την *Κυριακή, 24 Νοεμβρίου 2013*.

Ασκείστε τα δικαιώματά σας!

Ψηφίστε και μην αφήσετε τα ηνία στους "επαγγελματίες" της πολιτικής.

Αυτοί επιθυμούν την αποχή. 

Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αποχή τόσο πιο εύκολα θα εκλεγούν και θα διαχειρίζονται τις τύχες μας.

----------


## marsellos

Ειχα γραψει στις προηγουμενες Εκλογες ΤΕΕ ενα αρθρο στο ΔΕΛΤΙΟ  ΤΕΕ , με τον τιτλο :
"Ευχαριστηρια επιστολη προς τον ψηφοφορο της ΑΠΟΧΗΣ".
Εκει εγραφα , οτι σε ευχαριστω ψηφοφορε της αποχης,γιατι χαρις σε κατι "κοροιδα" σαν και εσενα μπορουν ανθρωποι εκλεγμενοι με ελαχιστες ψηφους π.χ. 100-200 σταυρους, να διαχειριζοναι 36.000.000 Ευρω ( περιπου 12,5 δις/χρονο)
τον χρονο και να διοριζουν τους οπαδους τους και την αυλη τους στο ΤΕΕ , χωις κανενα ελεγχο. 
 Ενδεικτικα ενημερωνα οτι ξοδευονταν:
 - 3.000.000 Ευρω για ταχυδρομηση του ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ  σε 120.000 Μηχανικους οι περισσοτεροι απο τους οποιους το πεταγανε με την ζελατινα στο καλαθι + 1.000.000 Ευρω το χαρτι εκτυπωσης + αλλο 1,0 οι 8 Δημοσιογραφοι του Γραφειου Τυπου και οι Γραμματεια= συνολο 5.000.000 Ευρω για το ΔΕΛΤΙΟ.
- 6.000.000- 7.000.000 Ευρω /χρονο , ηταν για Ομαδες Εργασιας ,χωρις παραδοτεα ,περιπου 1400 Ευρω το μηνα σε 450- 500 ατομα της Επιλογης της Διοικησης του ΤΕΕ.
- 2.000.000 Ευρω για ενοικια γραφειων Κεντρικου ΤΕΕ και καποιων Περιφεριακων
-7.000.000 Ευρω για μισθους Υπαλληλων του ΤΕΕ
1.000.000 Ευρω για ενισχυση Κλαδικων Συλλογων ( ΣΠΜΕ, ΣΑΔΑΣ, ΠΣΧΜ,κλπ)
 - Τα υπολοιπα μεχρι τα 36 για αποπληρωμη νεων κτιριων ( π.χ. ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Θεσ/νικη , στο Βολο , κλπ) ,συνδρομες σε Διεθνεις Οργανισμους , ταξιδια στο Εξωτερικο , σε Συνεδρια, σε Meeting, μονο στην Κινα στειλαμε  40 Αρχιτεκτονες στο Συνεδριο γιατι θα γινοτανε ψηφοφορια για τον Νεο Προεδρο της Διεθνους Ενωσης Αρχιτεκτονων, κλπ,κλπ
 Και ασ ειχαμε αναξιοποιητο Οικοπεδο στο Ιατρικο Κεντρο απεναντι , που εισπραταμε για Parking 60.000 Ευρω μισθωμα το χρονο και ξαφνικα με νεο Διαγωνισμο πριν μερικα χρονια δοθηκε μισθωμα 1.000.000 Ευρω /χρονο.Ολα τα αλλα χρονια πριν τι γινοτανε ?

Και το αρθρο κατεληγε : " Τιμωρησε μας παλι συναδελφε ,μην πας να ψηφισεις ,ετσι ωστε να μπορεις με ανεση να πεις στην παρεα στην Καφετερια : "τους εχω γραμμενους" . Αποχη λοιπον και μαγκια."

Νομιζω το αρθρο αυτο παραμενει παντα επικαιρο.
Ν.Μαρσελλος , 12.10.13

----------

